# DIY Center Channel help



## Hunter844 (Apr 22, 2007)

*PROJECT:* 

IMPROVE HT SETUP AT FAMILY LAKEHOUSE

*PREFACE:*

I've done DIY home and car subwoofers before but I've never attempted any DIY speakers. This may be a bit of an unreasonable request but I'm going to ask anyway...

*BACKGROUND:*

What I would like to do is build a center channel to complement two HTD Q50 speakers. These speakers were previously mounted outside on a porch setup but that system got removed due to renovations. Now that the renovations are over we upgraded to a new 60'' LCD tv with the worlds worst speakers. I couldn't stand it so I mounted the Q50's in a phantom setup along with a cheap Radioshack sub I had prior to my discovery of DIY awesomeness. Surprisingly the Q50's sounded great but I would like to at least attempt a complimenting center channel design and maybe eventually construct a couple more surrounds since right now I don't have anything.

*Q50 SPECS*

5 1/4" polypropylene cone with butyl rubber surround for long life
1" PEI dome tweeter
Secure 5-way binding posts accept bare wire, spade connections, or banana plugs
Power handling (RMS): 80 watts
Frequency response (+/-3dB): 70 Hz - 20 kHz
Impedance: 8 ohms
Sensitivity: 88dB
Resonant-absorbing, mineral-filled polymer cabinet (not ABS)
Weather-proof design includes protective UV paint, a powder-coated aluminum grille that will not rust, and stainless steel screws
Dimensions (HxWxD): 9 1/2" x 6 1/2" x 6 1/4"
Weight (per piece): 6.0 lbs


_________________________________________________________________________________________

*TROUBLE SPOTS:*

I've read a lot about diy cross-overs but frankly that stuff just makes my head spin. I'm thinking I need to just buy a store-bought design but I'm not sure I know what to look for outside of a 3-way cross-over. Words of wisdom are needed.


*PROJECT BUDGET:* 

I'd like to keep the budget for the center down to a minimum. I was hoping for under $50 pre-shipping but after much research on decent drivers I have come to the conclusion that may be unrealistic. Keep in mind I already have plenty of MDF for cabinets and all the tools necessary to construct. This in mind I'd still like to keep it south of $100.

*DRIVER SELECTION:*

Not sure what would be best to do here. I thought a couple small woofers and a tweeter would be fine for a simple set up. Should I consider using midrange speakers? I also thought about just constructing another similar speaker to the Q50 and standing it up instead of mounting like a traditional horizontal center. I'm looking for suggestions.


*RECEIVER:*

I plan to use this set up with a Pioneer VSX-D411 that I found off the ebays.


This setup won't be a world beater obviously. I'm not looking for perfect timbre matching but I don't want to build something that sounds obviously harsh either. 


Help from the Shack is much welcomed!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know of a specific plan to recommend, but if you're just looking for a well performing center, I would use some existing plans that are out there - since you'll get proven performance and that way you can still use your MDF that you have on hand.

I think that what you'll run into though, is that $100 might be hard to do. Crossover parts alone can easily be 30-40.... 

I'll see if I can find any good cheaper plans out there -- if you're just looking to build a decent center.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe check this kit out:
http://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8650

Zaph audio kits are generally very well reviewed.

Should work vertical or horizontal. 

Edit: looks like it's designed specifically for horizontal. The 5.3 is designed for vertical... but I only see the parts sold in pairs.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 22, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Maybe check this kit out:
> http://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8650
> 
> Zaph audio kits are generally very well reviewed.
> ...


Thank you for the link...I looked at Madisound but must have glazed over this kit. I will give this strong consideration. I think after doing a lot of reading I'm more geared toward building a quality design and following that up down the road with similar builds for the front stage and surrounds as time and budget allows. The Triune design by Curt has caught my interest.

I think for me...I can't make heads or tails out of what cross-over parts to use with what speaker choices and so on...so I've been doing a lot of reading and already pretty well figured I'd go with a proven design instead of winging it. As for $100 budget...that's just a target if I go over it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I think the mid-woofer's in the kit are probably pretty good but have my doubts about that tweeter. I would want one that went lower and cheap metal tweeters sound like well... cheap metal tweeters. Also the horizontal dispersion of mtm's laid on their side tends to be pretty poor. One can mount the drivers very close with the tweeter slightly above the midwoofers and that improves the dispersion, or so I've read. For $100 you probably won't find better that has a pre-designed crossover.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Hunter844 said:


> Thank you for the link...I looked at Madisound but must have glazed over this kit. I will give this strong consideration. I think after doing a lot of reading I'm more geared toward building a quality design and following that up down the road with similar builds for the front stage and surrounds as time and budget allows. The Triune design by Curt has caught my interest.
> 
> I think for me...I can't make heads or tails out of what cross-over parts to use with what speaker choices and so on...so I've been doing a lot of reading and already pretty well figured I'd go with a proven design instead of winging it. As for $100 budget...that's just a target if I go over it's not really a big deal.


if you are going to consider up-ing the ante here...check out GR-search kits...i built the a/v-3s cewnter and love it...next i am going to build the N3 towers to match.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Hunter844 said:


> ...What I would like to do is build a center channel to complement two HTD Q50 speakers. ...Surprisingly the Q50's sounded great but I would like to at least attempt a complimenting center channel design and maybe eventually construct a couple more surrounds since right now I don't have anything.
> ...I was hoping for under $50 pre-shipping but after much research on ...I'd still like to keep it south of $100.
> ...This setup won't be a world beater obviously. I'm not looking for perfect timbre matching but I don't want to build something that sounds obviously harsh either. ...


Looking over your OP, if you like the Q50, buy another pair for $100. It's a perfect timbre match, you can't beat the price, and with such a large screen, no one will ever notice the third box is upright. (I know, you'll have an extra, shoot me.)

DIY speakers can be a lot of fun, but much of the fun comes in the form of time spent doing something enjoyable. Sometimes, lots of time. At these price points, DIY is not cheaper than commercial, making your cost targets hard to achieve without economies of scale. The key to DIY is customization, you get the speakers you want. In some cases, that may not be DIY....

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I concur, get another pair for use as center channel(s).

Crossover design is very difficult for those of us who aren't electrical engineers. I find active crossovers much easier and can be tweaked without soldering or buying expensive replacement parts. It seems clear to me that you are satisfied with those you have already so adding another pair will probably fit you to the "tee." Speaker building can be an expensive passion, it is for me, and with the economy in the dumps, some companies are selling for less than cost taking away the financial incentive for DIY, at least at the lower end.


----------



## 707kevin (Nov 5, 2010)

Theresa said:


> I think the mid-woofer's in the kit are probably pretty good but have my doubts about that tweeter. I would want one that went lower and cheap metal tweeters sound like well... cheap metal tweeters. Also the horizontal dispersion of mtm's laid on their side tends to be pretty poor. One can mount the drivers very close with the tweeter slightly above the midwoofers and that improves the dispersion, or so I've read. For $100 you probably won't find better that has a pre-designed crossover.


I've built this and the 5.2 two ways. For someone looking for affordable, and is coming from complaining about the tv's built in speakers.. The ZA5 kits are wonderful. I was very hard pressed to find anything better for the price range. For the price and size I like them so much I have build boxes for the ZA5.3 mtm's and will move the tms to the rear channels.

I agree also, they are an aluminum cone mid, and a 'cheap' tweeter. But, the cheap tweeter has quite a reputation and I don't find it fatiguing or irritating. Keep in mind we're in the sub $150 center channel here. 

Regarding horizontal dispersion: the zaph mtm center is not the best in the world (really not bad by my ears in my room), but I find that I'm the only one in my house & friends that seems to care about things like that, so I sit in the middle and enjoy it  

I like it...a lot

:T


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've got a little Mission bookshelf speaker that was a dud when I bought it and sto didn't want the old one back...I think I may just buy a 4'' driver for it. 

I've been looking at the Peerless drivers...they seem to be geared toward small vented enclosures like this Mission speaker is. 

I tried repairing the original but I guess I don't know what I'm doing because my attempts at repair failed. I think the VC is trashed. the damage was caused by shipping I'm real sure. One of the leads was ripped off the center of the speaker (I guess that's the VC) and the plastic assembly busted.

I realize this won't be idea for a center channel but I wanted to tinker with this extra speaker (that I've had put away in a closet for 5 years) and get it going so this kills toward birds with one stone. If nothing else it will be a good 6th speaker for that existing Mission set up should I ever feel the need.

Thanks for all the suggestions anyway


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Me, I would just purchase a third HTD Q50 and use it as a center channel. If you like the way they sound, that would be far cheaper and more accurate than trying to build something that will timbre match.


----------

